# I've just been hit with G.A.S... Everyone has babies except me!!! =(



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 7, 2013)

*So I've always thought that GAS was cute, but it never hit me much, so I'd chuckle when I see a post here and there about it, but never gave it much more thought than that.

Until now.

I was browsing everyone's threads about the newly born babies, people buying more goats, and then thinking about when my goats have their babies...

And BAM!

G.A.S.... really really badly... I started browsing Craigslist, contacting all the breeders I know, looking for purebreds...

So I have babies on the way, and a buckling on reserve... and it's still not enough!!!



I am in BIG trouble!!!









*


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh dear, and G.A.S is incurable too.  No pills, no shots, nuttin.  Oh well, at least you have lots and lots of company in your affliction.  So, tell us more about these goats.  Details, we need details, I tell ya.  Ooops, my own G.A.S. flared up there for a sec.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 7, 2013)

*LoL! 

Well, lets see; I have 4 purebred Nubian does, and *hopefully* all are preggers. I am sending out to biotracking tomorrow to make sure. 

I also have an American Nubian who is also preggers.

So 5 goats total, hopefully all 5 pregnant. 3 are due in February, one in April and one in May.

The buckling I have on reserve is from a local breeder from a Jr. GCH doe and a Lakeshore ++B sire.... *


----------



## meme (Jan 7, 2013)

I have G.A.S too, but I'm not allowed to have more than 4.  Soon. BTW, that buck sounds REALLY nice. Lakeshore!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 7, 2013)

You aren't so bad, I started out a year and a half ago with 'since we are getting some chickens, lets get a goat to eat down that grass and weeds so the chickens can range easier.'  I now have 12 goats.  8 Does and 4 bucks.  At least 3 of my does are bred, and 2 out of the three should have twins or trips at least.  I could very easily end up by the end of May by doubling my herd of 12 to 24.  G.A.S.  Yup, it is deadly!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 7, 2013)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> You aren't so bad, I started out a year and a half ago with 'since we are getting some chickens, lets get a goat to eat down that grass and weeds so the chickens can range easier.'  I now have 12 goats.  8 Does and 4 bucks.  At least 3 of my does are bred, and 2 out of the three should have twins or trips at least.  I could very easily end up by the end of May by doubling my herd of 12 to 24.  G.A.S.  Yup, it is deadly!


*
LoL!!! It's my first year with goats, I've had them about 8 or 9 months now... and yep, just hitting me now. 



I hope all my girls have quads!!! LoL!!! 



Started with 5... and we'll see how many we end up with after May!!!! *


----------



## madcow (Jan 7, 2013)

And I doubt that anyone on this site would be a good counsellor any of the rest of us should we decide to seek help for our disease.  I think we're all lost.  On the bright side, I believe it might be less costly than having a drug addiction.  So we should all be money ahead, right?  Yeah, right......


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 7, 2013)

*LOL!!! 


That's the problem.... how do I feed my addiction? Literally!*


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 7, 2013)

> And I doubt that anyone on this site would be a good counsellor any of the rest of us should we decide to seek help for our disease.


Talk about letting the fox guard the hen house!!


----------



## madcow (Jan 8, 2013)

Exactly!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 8, 2013)

*Still sitting here, relaxing after a long month.... dreaming of baby goaties.....  *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 10, 2013)

*I had my first goat dream ever last night!!! I dreamed my girl Ghia had triplets! Two girls and a boy. I went out to the barn and there were two up and dry and BIG and one that I had to bring in and help that was small.... lol... funny dream to have!!!*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ok my girls are 16 weeks pregnant now... it's sooooooo hard waiting!!!!

Were at 112 days!!! That means only 38 days left!!! (Or 5 weeks)... *


----------



## Tiss (Jan 16, 2013)

I had my first goat dream last night. I dreamed that Trixie (my mini-mancha) birthed a strapping, big, singleton buck about a month early. And I was in a panic that I hadn't dried her off in time!

She's due March 30 and I plan to stop milking her next week. 

I need BABIES! Though the 2 new little Alpines I _finally _got to bring home on Monday have alleviated G.A.S. symptoms a bit.


----------



## poorboys (Jan 17, 2013)

years ago I started with 5 does and a buck, now I have 16 big does, 5 under a year and 4 bucks, which I will be selling 2 of them, they are all registered bucks, and having babies, told dh that I was only keeping maybe 2 kids this year. and that will be does. last year had too many babies kept and that's alot of work, trying to simplifiy my summer a little more.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 17, 2013)

*I started with 5 does.

Will be adding two bucks by spring.

And keeping all the baby does, so *hopefully* that's AT LEAST 4 more (hopefully more)...

So started with 5, and hopefully up to at least 11, in less than a year. *


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's to hoping for girls for ya when the babies come.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 17, 2013)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> Here's to hoping for girls for ya when the babies come.


*Thank you!!! WE NEED PINK!!!!  *


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 17, 2013)

I had my first goat dream last night 



      




It was served in a medium curry with basmati rice and a garlic nan bread


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 17, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> I had my first goat dream last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

  






... sounds delicious! 

*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 17, 2013)

ROYD you are awful!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 18, 2013)

*Awwwww everyone has babies except me!!! Soooooo many cute kidding threads right now! I am cuteness overload!!!!


I simply cannot wait any longer!!!!*


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Jan 18, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Awwwww everyone has babies except me!!! Soooooo many cute kidding threads right now! I am cuteness overload!!!!
> 
> 
> I simply cannot wait any longer!!!!*


My baby girl is due in like March or something. EEEK!! If I'm lucky I'll get triplets [The mama -Sass- is a twin, and daddy is a triplet]. Oh but she was bred to a blue eyed boy <333


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Awwwww everyone has babies except me!!! Soooooo many cute kidding threads right now! I am cuteness overload!!!!
> 
> 
> I simply cannot wait any longer!!!!*


We're in the same boat!! How in the world am I supposed to wait until April for my girls to kid??? HOW I ask you... HOW????


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 19, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> And I doubt that anyone on this site would be a good counsellor any of the rest of us should we decide to seek help for our disease.  I think we're all lost.  On the bright side, I believe it might be less costly than having a drug addiction.  So we should all be money ahead, right?  Yeah, right......


See, I would tell you to go buy a goat. You'll feel better.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 19, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> I had my first goat dream last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yum!!!! You got the recipe?


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, I picked up that 2 day old buckling.  Adorable little snot.  Will get pictures of him tomorrow.  

I justified it by knowing he'll go into freezer camp when he's 8 months old. My DH let me bring him inside for the night to keep warm.  It makes bottle feeding easier too.  The cats, however, aren't sure about this new invader.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 19, 2013)

Can't wait to see!  (Even if he is sausage on legs).


----------



## Mac14 (Jan 19, 2013)

I had a goat dream too! But it was a black doeling with white on the insides of her legs, and in my dream she was eating EVERYTHING! The funny thing is that I don't have goats!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 19, 2013)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
LoL EXACTLY!!! I don't know how I'm going to do it, may have a cuteness attack before I ever make it to the end of Feb!!!*


----------



## madcow (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> pridegoethb4thefall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how you guys feel, because I've been waiting forever for Ginger to kid and looking at all these baby pictures just makes it that much more difficult to wait!  I think I must have about 15 people in my family and friends who are waiting on these kids to get here, for the same reason as everyone else, the cuteness factor!  Something that cute I don't think you can overload on! Everyone is just precious!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 19, 2013)

The does are waiting for ya to pull yer hair out, look frazzled, the worst weather, and say don't cha have a long day trip coming up?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 19, 2013)

*


I am staying home 24/7 until they have those things! Even if it means missing class!!! *


----------



## madcow (Jan 20, 2013)

Aren't we all just pitiful? Just love it! LOL!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 20, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> Aren't we all just pitiful? Just love it! LOL!


*

YES! I mean NO! I mean... baby goats! *


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 20, 2013)

I just couldn't take it either and my goats are probably not even preggo! haha If they are we're having june babies.. 

Here's my fix!


----------



## bigmike (Jan 20, 2013)

i got it too....but luckily i am like madcow as i have one due any time now...i cudn't stand it and bought a pregnant doe lol......i started out with a doeling and a wether about 6 months ago and now have 2 bred nigerians, 1 doe now and 1 in late april/early may..a nigerian wether and a lamancha doe....and i look daily on CL for great deals or additions to the herd..


----------



## madcow (Jan 20, 2013)

I think bigmike and I could make a serious dent in rounding up the goat population in Texas for ourselves, because he's not the only one to check CL daily (sometimes 3 or 4 times a day)!  Haven't even got this batch of babies born yet and I'm already thinking about what else I want, besides a buck for my 2 girls.  I'm thinking a nigerian doe to breed with pygmy buck for little nigerians.  I tell you it's a disease, and I've been ravaged by it!  Not only do I have to worry about dog hair and stray threads on my clothes, from quilting, when I go out now I also have to contend with goat hair too!  Yep, I've lost my senses for sure when it comes to goats!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 20, 2013)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> I just couldn't take it either and my goats are probably not even preggo! haha If they are we're having june babies..
> 
> Here's my fix!
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e193/StArZ-N-MoOnz/Goats/IMG_8384.jpg


*
Awwww sooo cute!!! That will help assuage the GAS......









... For a little while! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 20, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> I think bigmike and I could make a serious dent in rounding up the goat population in Texas for ourselves, because he's not the only one to check CL daily (sometimes 3 or 4 times a day)!  Haven't even got this batch of babies born yet and I'm already thinking about what else I want, besides a buck for my 2 girls.  I'm thinking a nigerian doe to breed with pygmy buck for little nigerians.  I tell you it's a disease, and I've been ravaged by it!  Not only do I have to worry about dog hair and stray threads on my clothes, from quilting, when I go out now I also have to contend with goat hair too!  Yep, I've lost my senses for sure when it comes to goats!


----------



## rinksgi (Jan 22, 2013)

I started with one goat last year in Feb and now, I have 6. Last year's goat just kidded twins. I justify it by saying they,and my chickens, keep me from roaming the streets.


----------



## madcow (Jan 22, 2013)

You could have worse addictions, like drinking, drugs or who knows what else that are more destructive on your family and health.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 22, 2013)

rinksgi said:
			
		

> I started with one goat last year in Feb and now, I have 6. Last year's goat just kidded twins. I justify it by saying they,and my chickens, keep me from roaming the streets.


I went from 2 to 10 in a MONTH!  2 are for sale and I'm looking for a milker soon. Plus we're moving and I get a bigger goat pen!!   Talk about an enabling life..


----------

